# Tiny bit of blood on abnormal cere?



## Trisarahtops (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi there. New member here. I had a few questions for you all.

First a little backstory: My dad and I adopted 2 male parakeets as a Christmas surprise for my mom on December 23rd. They are a bonded, father son pair. They've been doing great so far.

But here's the thing, the older of the two (Who has been named Norman) came with a cere defect as the result of a nasal infection which was cleared by the rescue's vet. He has some damage, but he seems perfectly healthy and unbothered by it. So, we've had him a few weeks and it seems that one nostril is a bit bloody. Its hard to tell if it is actively bleeding or (I assume) just a little dried blood from crashing into a perch with the already damaged cere.

I contacted the rescue and the lady said that he was cleared by the vet and is in good health. She told me to keep an eye on it and see a vet if it gets any worse. I guess I'm asking if anyone has had a similar experience with an infection causing damage and having a bloody bit on the cere? Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Are you able to post a picture of Norman's cere? it might help others to give you more advice.


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

If you could post a picture it would help the more experienced members advise you!


----------



## Trisarahtops (Jan 2, 2016)

I will try to get one now!

Here are some photos. 




He is otherwise behaving totally normal. Breathing fine, eating plenty, chirping and being happy as ever. The second photo makes it look a little worse than it actually looks in person, by the way!


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Poor little guy, he's so cute! I don't have any experience to advise you but I'm sure someone will advise you shortly....good luck!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh poor Norman.  

Hopefully someone with more experience will be along shortly to help advise you on what's best for Norman.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! I'm glad you have adopted the two budgie boys. 

I agree that from the photos it appears to be some dried blood. If you don't see any blister on the cere nor an open wound and both nostrils are perfectly clear, then he should be fine and no more bleeding should occur. 
You can temporarily pad the cage with some vet wrap (if you have it) especially the corners of the cage and on rougher surfaces and take out toys that may have sharp ends where your budgie can injure himself and reopen the wound.

I'm wishing your Norman a steady and full recovery.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Even with his problem on his cere, Norman is a very handsome guy!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

:congrats: on your new tiny friends, I'm delighted you were able to adopt them that's really kind of you :2thumbs:

I agree that it looks like dried blood and I like Aluz' suggestion of padding the cage for now. Some towelling of a soft pillow or cushion (depending on the size of the cage) with a layer of paper across it would help. 

My little budgie (RIP) had a sinus infection cleaned out also and his cere was left looking similar to Normans. I'm glad you've been observing his breathing.

Do you have an avian vet that you plan to take the two birds to for annual check-ups? It would be no harm to start now anyway. I know he has already been cleared by the rescue vet however it might help put your mind at ease.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your rescued pair


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad you and your Dad were able to rescue little Norman and his son. :hug:
I'm sure with your family's loving care they will enjoy a happy and healthy life. 

I'm going to move your thread out of the "Emergency" forum and over to "Budgie Health". 
Please be sure to give us an update on little Norman's condition in a day or so.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Norman is adorable! What a cutie  

I agree with all advice given and I think padding the cage is a good idea. I hope he feels better soon! I'm sure that he'll be very happy in your care. 

Please do keep us posted on how he progresses


----------

